# What's wrong with her cere and beak?



## Fuuka (May 27, 2021)

Bought this female budgie a month back, couldn't help but notice this crust on her cere, I thought this could be mites but some pages online suggest it's a common hormonal thing among female budgies? But I think she's too young for that. I don't know. 
I would really appreciate some suggestions as to what this could be so I can treat it soon. 
Here's a picture-


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

From what i see it is really mites and it's becoming more evident. I suggest going to an avian vet or apply a drop of scatt. But you should treat all of the birds as it can spread among them. The members here will provide you more information

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Definitely mites.
You will need to get some medication from your avian vet. You will also need to do a treatment on all your other birds even if they are not showing symptoms.

And to make sure that all the mites are gone, you will need to completely scour the cage, perches, toys, food and water dishes, anything that your bird comes into contact with. Mites are so small they can hide and live in the smallest crevices and you need to makes sure they are all gone so they don't re-infect your flock.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!*

*Common Avian Parasites*

*You have been given good information from PoukieBear. All of your birds need to be treated. Keep in mind that ONLY spot-on treatments should be used on budgies. Don't use sprays or "home remediess" as you can cause more problems. It is best you get the medication from your Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

I recommend you replace the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace it with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*
Pressure Sores*

*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*

*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and ALL of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------

